# 2013 DIY Colorado Archery Elk Hunt



## 2PawsRiver

Every year I plan a couple adventures, and it's time to start on 2013.

Have never Elk Hunted and that is what we are planning for next year. Have started sending out the e-mails to see who is interested in going. This is the basic information. We are currently at 5, looking for a max of around 8-10.

I know it seems early, but I like to get an early start and try to have things pretty much finished by April, May, summer gets here and things get busy and next thing you know your're scrambling.

Here is where we are so far...........any input would always be greatly appreciated.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Just getting to work on next years adventure..looks like Elk Hunting in Colorado. If youre interested start pressing those information sources, so we can iron out where we are going.

Not looking for a trophy area, but instead for an area that just holds a bunch of Elk.

*Why Colorado*

Has the largest Elk Population and is the only state that I know of that has over the counter Elk Tags.

*How We Hunt*

Initially looked at firearm season. Colorado has 4 firearm seasons. The first two are by draw only. The 2nd and 3rd, are over the counter, however they are for Bulls only. The general consensus was that we wanted the either sex option which is only during Bow Season..so it looks like a bow hunt.

I looked into Crossbows and currently Colorado only allows crossbows for handicapped hunters.

*When*

The 2013 Archery Elk Season Runs August 31st, through September 29th. From everything I have read, hunting during bow season is best during the rut, and though it varies, later in the Archery season is best.so tentative schedule

Right now we are looking at pulling out Sept 13th and returning around the 24th.

*Where to Hunt*

Looking at the Elk Density Map

http://coloradomountainjournal.com/.../01/screen-shot-2010-01-11-at-8-56-32-pm1.png

Public Land Map

http://publiclands.org/explore/?plicstate=CO

and the Colorado Elk Management Units Map as well as which are open for Bow Season

http://wildlife.state.co.us/SiteCol...s/Hunting/BigGame/OTCEitherSexElkArchery1.pdf

I am thinking one of the following units in the San Juan Mountains in SW Colorado

73 74 75 751 80 81

Basically in the area north of Cortez and Durango and west of Alamosa, South of Telluride.


This would be about a 1500 mile drive, 23 hour drive


*Second Option*

We could also look in the area south of Breckenridge, which would knock us down to about a 1200 mile, 18 hour drive. This includes the White River National Forest near Granby Colorado
This area is hunted heavier then the first option because it is much closer to Denver.

http://www.gorp.com/parks-guide/travel-ta-white-river-national-forest-colorado-sidwcmdev_066102.html

Game Management Units would be 25 26 34 45

*Getting There*

We would travel as a group. Take one motor home, and one truck and split gas. Tow a couple trailers with gear and ORVs if applicable.

*How Many*

Limiting the number of hunters to 8-10. Several people have asked about going and not hunting. Doing the hikes, maybe calling for a hunter and helping with hauling an Elk out. Thinking the max number of people would be 12-15

*Costs*

Transportation: Depends on how many go and what we take. 10 people with a motor home and a truck. Well prep the motor home and truck for the trip mechanically at about 500 dollars with tune ups, oil change and tranny service. Well split the cost of gas, excluding the owner of the truck and motor home. Seems only fair since they are taking their vehicles. Gas there and back at about 1,800 Dollars. Split it 8 ways and your looking at 290 dollars each.

*Food/General Costs:* If you plan on spike hunting you will need to pick up your own dehydrated meals. I would imagine about 75 dollars each for general meals around the main camp, propane, gas for the ORVs and general BS.

*License:* Depends on what you get. Cow tag was 354 dollars and an either sex is 579 dollars.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Well hoping maybe some of the Colorado Elk hunters have returned.....

We have 8 committed and are working on the where's now.

From the bit of reading I have done I think we are settling on the White River area, possibly to include the Flat Top Mountain Wilderness Area.

Anybody have any experience or contacts in that area.

Thanks.......


----------



## cptncor

Go to Craig / Steamboat...Routt Nat Forest !!


----------



## FIJI

on where & who to avoid


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Looking into the northern Colorado Elk herd, but I also heard they had a lot of disease issues.....but thanks for the input and I will call about the area.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

FIJI said:


> on where & who to avoid


Thanks for the information Mike........we are not looking for an outfitter, but if that were to change, it is good information to have.

We have some disadvantages.....none of us has hunted Elk, but starting early and have a great deal of time to research and plan.

Colorado has lots of on line resources, but it is all pretty complex.....elk herd densities, vs land access, identifying DMU that are not only for archery, but are over the counter.

The advantage we have is that we all pretty much think that spending a week in the mountains of Colorado is a no lose situation, taking an Elk would just be a bonus.


----------



## dsplcduper

I've bow hunted the La Jara reservoir area sw of Alamosa many times. Beautiful area, plenty of elk and few hunters. But it was a huge change from hunting whitetails in the U.P. We currently live outside of Colorado Springs. Would be happy to help any way we can. 

Mark Goheen
[email protected]


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I used to hunt the west side of Flat Tops during archery season and once with a muzzleloader. I will say that we would get into elk nearly everyday. The end of the season has the bulls going crazy. It seemed that every bowl had an elk or two bugling.

I have no plans on hunting the area again so if you want my old quad maps I can send them to you. This is a young mans hunt and I no longer qualify. It is a long walk to get in and out so you had better be in shape. We would either go in at the Marvines or Trappers Lake. It is best to stage a truck at each location in the event you have to walk out a different way. It is a wilderness hunt so you have to bring it with you. Camp near water because you will need it. The quad maps show you spring and water locations. It is too heavy to haul in.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Hard to believe, but wet leave next month. 6 of us are pulling out of Michigan on the 13th. Thanks to everybody for their input and we are headed to the Routt National Forest. 

Will be hunting northeast from Clark. Have picked out three good valleys and the ideal is for a two man team to head into each. We are taking satellite phones and plan to communicate twice daily. We have agreed to split whatever we get and work as a team to haul meat when necessary.

We are taking two trucks and hauling one trailer with a chest freezer and a generator. Not looking to freeze anything, but figure once we have elk in he freezer, run it for a couple hours a day should keep it cold.

Planning and preparation has been good.....with only one down fall, Chad, a fellow MS member had to drop out last week due to an injury.....which sucks because he really is a quality guy, did a lot, actually most of the research into the area.....and he is young and can haul stuff.:evil:

We still have one young guy, Zach who is in his 20's, the rest of us are 50 something year old fat guys, but we have been training and should barely survive this. Everybody is working hard, a few have upgraded equipment. We got together last week to shoot and everybody is solid to 60 yards.

We are getting together today to go over topo maps and finalize a few details. Cptncor, we are hunting about 11 miles n/e of Clark if you have any experience in that area would love to hear from you


----------



## starky

Good luck Mark and have a good time. I think you can! I'm pretty sure you can! More than likely you can!


----------



## Canvsbk

Sure wish I would have seen this thread earlier...oh well.
Good luck, be carefull.....TAKE PICTURES!!!


----------



## FireDoc66

I was thinking about your trip plans the other day!

Good luck to you, and your group! Hope to see some pictures from your trip for sure. I am sure you will not come back dissapointed with as beautiful as the country is out there.


----------



## littlebuck

My uncle, cousin, and I will be about 50 miles southwest of you at the same time. uncle and I have muzzy tags, my cousin who lives in kremmling CO is bow hunting.

lets pray for good weather and big bulls!


----------



## kbb3358

We are heading out West in two weeks with a week stop in Yellowstone and Tetons then up to elk camp. Our group includes two Michiganders and five Coloradons. We hunt the same area every year (not us every other year). You'll be hooked if you get into them. We are. This my 11th or 12th trip out. Last trip out we took 3 elk (2 bulls and a cow). We all use muzzys wouldn't think of using any other weapon. Just enough to reach out to 100 yards and enough to make it interesting.


----------



## Canvsbk

You guys are ripping my heart out here...


----------



## PaleRider

Hey Mark I was just in Steamboat Springs they have had a good year for rain and the vegetation is green. They will be beginning what they call their "Mud Season" so good rain gear may be required.

I 80 has a couple areas where the road narrows to one lane each way but should not be a problem for you.

Have fun, oh and here's what your looking for:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Sorry, meant to get back with you....have been passing your pic to the other guys and we will take 6 of those please.

Hope your trip is going well............we've been talking about you


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Well, just short of two weeks and everything is looking good. Everybody is ready gear has been bought and the bows are sighted in. 

When I left compounds to go back to a recurve I was shooting a 1998 Hoyt and it killed deer just fine. For this trip I am using a nwer model Bowtech, horizontal limbs, drop away rest, adjustable single pin and magnus stinger fixed blade and carbon arrows. 

I had not practiced outside of 25 yards since 1997. I figured I would be able to get good out to 50 yards,.......the new equipment is incredible......40 and 50 yards is a putt, concentrate and 60 and 70 yards is pretty easy.........thus is 80 yards. Luckily I live in the country on a dead end road. Had to put my target out the gate.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Not thinking I would take an 80 yard shot, but with a little practice I could be plenty accurate at 80 yards.

Pretty much packed.......hoping to see some Elk, but really just happy to be going.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray

I'd offer you up the use of the GPS radio's again Mark, unfortunately I will be using them in the UP on a hunting fishing trip the same time frame as your hunt. Good luck!


----------



## PaleRider

Hey Mark just one parting thought, I was told and I observed no Elk in the higher elevations.

Remember the Elk we saw in Rocky Mountain National Park........none there........they are all in the valleys as of 8/25.

Don't worry about that 80 yard shot, just practice your spear cuck'n. No telephoto lens was used in the picture below.










7X7 up real close! :tdo12:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Ranger Ray said:


> I'd offer you up the use of the GPS radio's again Mark, unfortunately I will be using them in the UP on a hunting fishing trip the same time frame as your hunt. Good luck!


I am going to rephrase that and say.....luckily you will be using them in the UP on a hunting and fishing trip......hope you have a great time and I appreciate your thought.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

PaleRider said:


> Hey Mark just one parting thought, I was told and I observed no Elk in the higher elevations.
> 
> Remember the Elk we saw in Rocky Mountain National Park........none there........they are all in the valleys as of 8/25.
> 
> Don't worry about that 80 yard shot, just practice your spear cuck'n. No telephoto lens was used in the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7X7 up real close! :tdo12:


Dang Russ, you are seeing the Elk.......thanks you for the intel. What kind of temps are you seeing. We are starting at about 8000 feet with the ability to hunt up to 10000. We also have topo maps for an area around 7000 feet about 12 miles south of us.


----------



## PaleRider

Hey Mark I'm home now so can't be of much help on the weather, I will say the fire danger was at medium for that area if that helps at all.

Have fun and be safe.

Russ


----------



## FireDoc66

Any report from you guys on your hunt? Successful I hope!


----------



## slabstar

FireDoc66 said:


> Any report from you guys on your hunt? Successful I hope!


^yeah that^ looking forward to hearing the details!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

slabstar said:


> ^yeah that^ looking forward to hearing the details!


Was a great hunt, took my first Elk, passing through Illinois.....
Will post a.report tonight and have info for anybody heading to Colorado on an Elk hunt.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

Well, congrats, cant wait for the story.


----------



## buckykm1

Canvsbk said:


> You guys are ripping my heart out here...


 
Sorry that your stuck in MI, My friend and I are headed to MT in 26 days for 2 weeks.

Good luck to everyone going.

Kevin


----------



## Canvsbk

buckykm1 said:


> Sorry that your stuck in MI, My friend and I are headed to MT in 26 days for 2 weeks.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going.
> 
> Kevin


Actually I'm not stuck here. Heading to Colorado for 1st rifle then up to Wyoming for pronghorn and also have an elk cow tag there.
Good luck and safe travel to all.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Every year I plan a new adventure. Last year I decided I would try Elk Hunting in Colorado. I got my Brother In Law Todd an Elk Bugle for Christmas and the goal was for him to call in an Elk and I would kill it with a bow.

After a year of planning six of us headed for the Routt Wilderness Area and met Todd, who had drove up from Texas. We split into three two man teams with Todd joining me another Mark. We spent our first three days hiking and hunting the Gold Creek Lake area. We saw Elk sign at 8500 feet and again at 9800 feet.....just not enough sign to give us any real confidence. We had bugled, but nobody was talking.

Hiked down with plans to hunt a secondary area we wanted to check in a valley down around 8500 feet. Not many hunters in the area and the ones that were there were real helpful. Had talked with a gentleman that had taken a huge bull moose and he told us he had seen two legal bulls and a handful of cows in the same area.

None of the bulls were talking and the advice we got was if they are not talking then you have to just start covering miles and spot the Elk before they spot you. We were actually backpacking into an area about a mile into a valley. We were moving along the base of a mountain. The terrain was hard to move through, a lot of beetle kill trees and blow downs. We were on a game trail with fresh sign.










I was in front, followed by Mark, with Todd bringing up the rear. Both Mark and I were hunting. Todd doesnt hunt, but had spent the year practicing with his Elk Bugle. As we were moving along I saw a cow move through the pines about 80 yards ahead of us. I signaled the others that I had seen a cow. 

Todd hid in some pines, Mark and I moved forward a bit, thinking she might cross in front of us. While moving I saw a second cow and then could see a Bulls rack above the pines.

I hid behind the pine tree on the left in the picture below. Mark was about 15 yards behind me and I signaled for him to have Todd bugle and I turned and was watching the bulls horns through the pines. Todd bugled and the Bull immediately turned towards us and I could see him coming through the pines. He had his head up. He wasnt running, he was trotting, high stepping and his body language was obvious, he was headed this way to whoop somebody.










When he passed some pines that were between he and I, I drew may bow settled and when he came past the pines I had a clear shot at him. He had just passed the dead yellow pine. I had set my sights at 40 yards, I knew he was closer, and he was quartered towards me. I aimed low, pulled forward and when he slowed, hit the release. I figured him at 25 yards, but through the sights he looked like he was 15 yards. I felt I had made a good shot on him as he reeled right and trotted away from us. 

He stopped at about 35 yards and I could see him sway. I looked at Mark and he confirmed it was a good hit. I took off my backpack and was thinking I would put a second arrow in him. Marks advice was hes hit good let him go. I took his advice and after a few seconds he moved out of sight.

We decided to let him sit for an hour, but after about 5 minutes we decided to just see what kind of blood we had where I hit him. As we moved forward to check where I shot him we were watching where we last saw him and as we cleared some pines we saw him down. He had only gone about another 8 yards. We moved over to him quietly and confirmed he was dead. I had hit him a bit high, but with happy with how far forward I had taken him. The arrow went through the shoulder blade and ribs and caught both lungs, but caught a corner of guts. I did not get an exit.










It was incredible, seeing the bull react to the call and just having him come in the way he did and honestly if we had not got him, just seeing him the way we did would have made the whole trip worthwhile.

I had watched a youtube video how to muscle an Elk without gutting or sectioning them and evening removing the tenderloins. I had only watched it once, because quite honestly I doubted we would get an Elk. But it worked great. We had taken Satellite phones and each team had one. We talked and the others would hike in and help us carry out the meat.

There are only pines and no place to hang meat to keep it away from any Bears so we bagged our meat and just spent the night with the meat an carcass, was a bit unnerving, especially since we had decided to leave all the pistols and bear mace in the truck to cut weight.

It was the only Elk we took, but it was a great trip. Towards the end of the week we found an area that is about an hours hike off the trail and was littered with beds, rubs and wallows. If anybody else is headed that way, would be more then glad to pass along topo maps locations and any information we have. 

I am still amazed, bought Todd a bulge with the goal of him calling in a bull and me killing it with a bow..would give that a 1 in a thousand chance..I should have played the lottery.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Great to hear your trip worked out Mark!!!!! Great write up on another amazing adventure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP

Wow, congrats!!!! :woohoo1:

Funny that I was just thinking of you today and I find this when I searched


----------



## slabstar

AWESOME! Congrats on a successful hunt!
I wish I was hunting that area so I could get some info. Would've thought you'd hear some bugles. Maybe they'll be fired up when I get there!
Glad your crew had a safe and enjoyable hunt.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaleRider

Congrats guys nice team effort. Looks like you had some nice weather too.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Mark, your description if that bull coming in was terrific. What a moment you'll always remember.


----------



## matt76cmich

Good read and congrats on the bull.


----------



## Chad Vines

I'm glad team "old guys" were able to put one down! Congrats on a successful hunt, couldn't have happened to a better person!


----------



## buckykm1

Congrats Guys.

Kevin


----------



## swampbuck62

Congrats on you success...


And good luck to anyone who tries a DIY elk hunt it is fun but tough, I have four friends who just came back from CO and were skunked, one used to live out there and knew the area pretty good actually worked with a local guide for a while. I am not trying to discourage anyone just be advised it's not an easy ordeal.


----------

